# Pensacola Beach Pier Sunday catch.



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

another 15-25 kings were caught sunday at pkola pier


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. The amount of kings out there right now is great!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks man, thas my first one


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice catch! What time of day where they biting?


----------



## aalex24 (Jun 16, 2011)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

get to the peir @5:00am and float a cigar minow with a king rig (12" leader with small treble hook) and get ready. keep the drag a little loose bu t not too loose. 

If you are going, make sure you have a gaff or net. otherwise dont bother because you will loose the fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## aalex24 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the information, I think I am going to trry on Saturday.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks PennFisher. Great info for sure!


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

PennFisher950 said:


> If you are going, make sure you have a gaff or net. otherwise dont bother because you will loose the fish.


You guys at Pcola Pier suck if you have to bring your own gaff. Where's the love?


----------

